# 소녀 장사



## hoonie

Hello,I am trying to translate a phrase I see often on variety show captions."소녀 장사".I know it literally means strong girl but is there a more common way of putting it?Any help will be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Kross

The phrase is usually used to describe the girl who wins a contest with strength like the traditional wresting game, 씨름.


----------



## jakartaman

As Kross pointed out, 소녀 장사 isn't simply a strong girl. She's more like the strongest girl. Think about the contest called "the world's strongest man." 소녀 장사 is a girl who could participate in one of those. On Korean variety shows, it is used to tease a young celebrity who shows "super-girl" strength because a young girl is usually expected to be shy and weak in Asian culture.


----------



## Kross

소녀 장사 was not the desirable nickname or title that young girl celebrities wanted to desperately grab. It went against the conventional myth that girls were expected to be weak and introverted. It has changed a bit recently. Many new and unnamed female celebrities try to win the 소녀장사 title in a contest to be more exposed in media. The title acts as an appealing point to the public today. We are living in a well-being centered society. So a person with the title shows she is healthy and strong physically and mentally. And more ad opportunities are to be followed.


----------

